# Applet-Applet-Kommunikation



## Teutone (26. Jul 2005)

Ich hab 2 Applets im gleichen lokalen Verzeichnis, auf der gleichen Browserseite, die miteinander kommunizieren sollen. Bloß wie stelle ich das an, bzw. was ist hieran falsch?:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.*;
import java.math.*;

public class Abzugforum extends Applet
 {

  public AppletContext browser;
  CheckAbzug checkapp;  // CheckAbzug = Name des 2. Applets, wird allerdings nicht gefunden (Can't resolve symbol)

  public void init () {
 
   browser = getAppletContext();
   
   checkapp = (CheckAbzug) browser.getApplet("Checkapp"); // das gleiche: Can't resolve symbol "CheckAbzug)

  }
 
}
```


----------



## Sky (27. Jul 2005)

Hast Du mal versucht "CheckAbzug" zu importieren???


----------



## J-Walker (27. Jul 2005)

Versuch´s mal so:

```
Applet applet = getAppletContext().getApplet("CheckAbzug");
```

Hilfe dazu gibt´s hier.
Gruss J-Walker


----------

